# Lane's Gumbo Party Dec 7



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Lane's Gumbo Party Dec 7


Lane's Annual Gumbo Party / end of H season celebration!!Gumbo party!!! Saturday

IT's another REPEAT!!!

Lane's Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. 

DATE: December 7th Sat starting at 4 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or horsey'doervey's and your beverage of choice. 

I'll put a map up later. Parking is the pits. Car pooling is recommended. 


Historically, it is the COLDEST day/night of the year. 
YES< i'll have TV for the SEC play off providing Alabama is in there HEE HEE


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hooray for lanes gumbo:thumbup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you and angelyn..been too long!!! Time to celebrate another year on the water!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

5 days and counting....almost smelling it NOW>


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

3 days and counting.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FishnLane said:


> Lane's Gumbo Party Dec 7
> 
> Historically, it is the COLDEST day/night of the year.



*Yep, it is chilly*


----------

